# Freshwater Lures - Advice needed



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Guys.

i'm just about to re-stock the AKFF sock drawer with some lures for use as prizes in future and wanted to order some lures for freshwater species (Bass and Cod/Yellowbelly).

Can you freshwater guys give me some idea of the most popular Bass lures and also lures for Cod/Yellas?

I'll get some poppers but wanted to know which sub-surface lures these species like (spinnerbaits, deep divers, bibless minnows, soft plastics etc?)

Ideally we want to pay around $10-$15 per lure (via motackle) so you can forget the $30 Jackals etc.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Heddon Tropedos, GOLD on bass for surface lures, should get them for ~$15 a hit. (baby and Tiny are fav's)
JItterbugs are always popular, not sure on price these days though....
Manns series (5 and 10+) are good and normally cheap as chips from Mo-tackle
Spinner baits- too many to mention.....


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

picked up this 54cm Bass on one of these Kilalure Fatz Rat2, colour #2 in the selection.














10 Bucks or less at Mo's .... not a dear lure.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=2293
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=712


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

koich said:


> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=712


 Vote x2


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=1011 Bass/Cod
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=1008 Cod/Bass
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=2824 Bass/bream
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=5116 Bass/Bream
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=5465 Bass / Cod
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=390 Bass/Cod
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=392 Cod


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I would have to agree with the Tilson bass. the Tilson minnows are another dynamite lure in both fresh and salt. I took my 8.1kg Atlantic salmon as well as many other big trout and salmon on these guys.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

TT spinnerbait in purple and the lighter white and purple

Ultra deep purple boomerangs in 60mm

Ultradeep purple halco Poltergeist in 50mm (unfortunately Mo's dont list them)

All the above should fit your price range.


----------



## copepod (Dec 8, 2007)

Grew up on a river flicking a lot of lures and trolling from the yak.....

anyway. favorite lure and the cheapest was definitely THE PRODUCERS WILLY'S WORM in green with orange and yellow underside around 5cms?. They are usually in the cardboard box full of cheap lures and you have to sift through to find one. Best this is they are were only $5-6 dollars... been a while now, as I am mainly fishing salt now.

Good luck..... and work in close to the snags


----------



## copepod (Dec 8, 2007)

Forgot to mention target species Yellow B's


----------



## copepod (Dec 8, 2007)

...... single hooks at Mo's only $3-4....... need the double though!


----------



## copepod (Dec 8, 2007)

quick link to pic...... http://www.questoutdoors.net/gear/articles/willys-worm/


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dave these are whay has always worked for me.

Poltergeist In Deep Purple
http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/pro ... ce%29.html.

Also the Feral Cat in black.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I vote x2 for the tilsons. Also, halco poltergeists. Have caught almost all my bass on those babies.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks guys -these were all purchased several months ago (old thread)


----------

